# New blood parrot (black & white color) :)



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

looks like a panda!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Ohhh cute!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

He looks cute.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh cool! I hate the way there bred though. But anyways, how large is the tank.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Mo said:


> Oh cool! I hate the way there bred though. But anyways, how large is the tank.


How are they bred?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought the red ones were cute, but this guy is adorable. One of my dream fish


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone  it is such a scaredy cat, it keeps on peeking from behind the plants! Is in a 36g bow tank. I also got a red one and yellow one in 60g at parents house  I love how cute they are


----------

